# 2 seltsame Probleme mit Gentoo

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Seit einigen Tagen habe ich ein System mit nForce 5 und AMD X2 4600+.

Nun wollte ich mein Gentoo komplett neu installieren, und es mit 64-Bit machen.

Jedoch habe ich einige Probleme wähhrend der Install.

Warum kann ich die Gentoo CD nur mit noapic booten? Ist das schlimm?

Ich habe ein G15 Keyboard. Jedoch wird automatisch nach ca. 10 Minuten irgendwie mein USB abgeschaltet. Auf dem Bildschirm sehe ich irgendwas von IRQ 7. Und ich solle es mal mit irqpoll ausprobieren ...

Wenn ich diese Option zum booten der Minimal CD nehmne, dann werden meine S-ATA HDDs nicht mehr erkannt...

Jemand ne Idee?

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Das Problem mit dem Booten ist schon auf dem Board diskutiert worden. Also nichts Neues.

NOAPIC behebt das Problem.

Bezüglich der Tastatur kenne ich keine Lösung.

----------

## sewulba

Bei mir war das Problem mit der Tastatur im BIOS. Und zwar habe ich USB-Legacy abschalten müssen, dann ging die Tastatur einwandfrei. Vielleicht hilft es dir auch!   :Razz: 

----------

## b3cks

 *sewulba wrote:*   

> Bei mir war das Problem mit der Tastatur im BIOS. Und zwar habe ich USB-Legacy abschalten müssen, dann ging die Tastatur einwandfrei. Vielleicht hilft es dir auch!  

 

Interessanter Ansatz. Kenne das Problem nämlich auch unter Windows und hatte bisher keine Lösung dafür.

----------

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Es liegt an der Gentoo Minimal CD!

Den Ubuntu 64-Bit Live CD (mit der ich gerade Gentoo installier) hat diesen Fehler nicht!

----------

## ConiKost

Help!

Also es ist ein Fehler in Gentoo auf jeden Fall!

Den Ubuntu 64-Bit und Debian 64-Bit haben den Fehler mit IRQ 7 NICHT!

Das nervt! Ich kann nach spätestens 10 Minuten nix mehr auf der Tastatur schreiben.

----------

## Finswimmer

Es ist aber nur bei der LiveCD?

Geht irgendwie grad nicht so hervor.

Tobi

----------

## ConiKost

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Es ist aber nur bei der LiveCD?
> 
> Geht irgendwie grad nicht so hervor.
> 
> Tobi

 

Hi!

NeNe!

Die Gentoo Minimal CD macht den selben Mist!

----------

## Finswimmer

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Es ist aber nur bei der LiveCD?
> 
> Geht irgendwie grad nicht so hervor.
> 
> Tobi 
> ...

 

NeNe. Ich mein, wenn du mit Ubuntu startest (was ja geht), dann installier einfach davon, oder tritt der Fehler nach dem chrooten auch auf?

Tobi

----------

## ConiKost

Hi!

Ich habe Gentoo bereits durch die Ubuntu CD installiert.

Jedoch habe ich nun den selben Mist unter meinem Gentoo welches ich installiert habe!

Bzw, ich habe nun einen SSH aufgesetzt, so sieht der Fehler per SSH aus:

```

irq 7: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Call Trace:

 <IRQ> [<ffffffff80153cd5>] __report_bad_irq+0x35/0x90

 [<ffffffff80153f52>] note_interrupt+0x222/0x280

 [<ffffffff801531cf>] __do_IRQ+0xef/0x150

 [<ffffffff8010cd3d>] do_IRQ+0x6d/0x90

 [<ffffffff80108c60>] default_idle+0x0/0x60

 [<ffffffff80108c60>] default_idle+0x0/0x60

 [<ffffffff8010a2e9>] ret_from_intr+0x0/0xa

 <EOI> [<ffffffff80108c89>] default_idle+0x29/0x60

 [<ffffffff80108d2a>] cpu_idle+0x6a/0xb0

 [<ffffffff806030e1>] start_secondary+0x4f1/0x500

handlers:

[<ffffffff8038ff30>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x60)

Disabling IRQ #7

```

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Dann probier mal das aus, was dort steht: irqpoll

----------

## ConiKost

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Dann probier mal das aus, was dort steht: irqpoll

 

Sry hatte ich vergessen zu sagen.

Wenn ich diese Option setze, dann hängt sich mein Gentoo beim Booten einfach auf bei der Erkennung der S-ATA HDDs auf! (Es werden keine Fehler ausgegeben)

----------

## ConiKost

Ich habe noch was in dmesg gefunden!

```

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[02fb:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:12.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0376:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:12.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:12.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:14.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0374:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:14.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:14.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:15.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0378:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:15.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:15.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:16.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0375:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:16.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:16.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:17.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0377:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

```

----------

